# rim size



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I've thinking of getting some 18x7.5 Konig Rated R's anybody have a good suggestion about tire size and make I should stick on there, will I have a problem with this size? I can get rims at near cost so I can choose another size if that works better


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

On a 7.5" wheel, you'll want at least 215 series tires, if not 225. I'd say go with a 7" wheel instead so you can put a 205 series tire on without any issues.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm not sure that the rated r 18's come in anything lower then a 7.5, I'm thinking the tires are where I'm gonna run into the money


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I strongly recommend picking up a set of Kumhos. They are excellent tires for the price. I have a set on my 15s, and they're incredibly grippy both dry and wet.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *I strongly recommend picking up a set of Kumhos. They are excellent tires for the price. I have a set on my 15s, and they're incredibly grippy both dry and wet. *


I agree!


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

215/35/18, anything bigger you will have to start cutting. I've ran 225/40/18's on my car, not only did they look like crap I had to modify a few things to get them on there. The upside to that is, if you can fit 225/40/18's you can fit 215/35/19's on there!


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well I have 215 35r 18 nitto nt150s and im lowered 2.5 inches so you should be fine


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

omega said:


> *I've thinking of getting some 18x7.5 Konig Rated R's anybody have a good suggestion about tire size and make I should stick on there, will I have a problem with this size? I can get rims at near cost so I can choose another size if that works better *


You're crazy, man, especially with a "plain-jane" GA16. I've
got Rota Slipstreams on mine, (15X6.5), and that size is
MOST phat and massive, at least on an econo-car. Don't
get 18's; if you're thinking "wider is better", get a set of
Volk TE-37's at 15X8.0. Those would be "fat as shit", and
probably "a'hell'ava" lot lighter then Konig 18X7.5's.
What's the weight on those, anyway?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

You can't exactly use the term Massive when referring to a 15" wheel. They're tiny. When I had my 15's on it looked like 13's. Even looking back at the pictures it looks pathetic IMHO. I've seen some nice 16's on B14's that don't look too bad. But if you want big then there's really no other option then 18's. Tire prices have gone down over the years and you can get 18" wheels for good prices if you shop around. GO BIG! Nothing beats the looks you get when rolling on some nice big wheels. Believe me I know I'm on my 10th set of wheels.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*shessshhhh*

shessshhh......what ever happened to 17's these days?.....thats what I got and there the perfect blend of not to big and not too small. Just my opinion.....but hey if you can make 18's fit go for it!
Peace!


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I agree that 17's look really nice on a classic, but I believe it's a B14 that's in question


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

15's are purposeful. Not only for looks, but for more function than fashion. Fashion takes a back seat in my life.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *15's are purposeful. Not only for looks, but for more function than fashion. Fashion takes a back seat in my life. *


I agree....Also, I forgot to mention that the 15X6.5 Rotas are
lighter than the 14X5.5 "steelies". Whatever you do, get
"lighter than stock" rims, regardless of which size you decide on.
Unless you want "show only", because with that slug of an
engine, you will feel REALLY "sluggish" with heavier wheels.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

i'd have to go with sentra-gtr1 on this. i never even though you could fit 18's on that sentra. i'm more than happy with my 17's on my B13. when you get up there, you're really starting to talk about sacraficing a lot of ride quality. Plus you run the risk of your car looking like some sort of carnival ride. But if you do, and you're talking tires, in my opinion, you can't go wrong with Falken, especially the Azeni's. They're sweet.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

well i seem to be the little guy on this thread because i have a b12 with 16s on it and they are fine with no problems. id have to agree with everyone on the kumhos. they are great tires. sad tosay though i ruined my front set and had to get2 fast and found some bs remingtons for 40 a piece at JFT. and ive been haiting life ever since. u want the best for ur money , but dont go too cheap or u will slide into parking spots like i do lol


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm getting new wheels and tires for my Sentra soon, I'm taking all this into mind... if y'all have any other suggestions let me know.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I have 17's now on 205/40 Kumho's. I did the calculations, and 18's with 215/35's are only a inch and a half bigger.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

1 1/2" Overall. But the wheel to tire ratio is different.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

You fuckers are CRAZY! Anything over 16" is going to be/look
ridiculous. All I can say is: buy the shit, put it on, and one day,
you'll agree. But, for now, I guess, I'm "just an asshole", but it's
cool...I know, and so will you, one day.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

You're talking out of your ass. Anything over 16"? My big wheels are simply for show. Also I'm on my 10th set of wheels so I guess I won't learn. I've owned every size wheel 14, 15, 16, 17, and 18. I personally think the 18's look the best. As for looking ridiculous, females don't seem to think so. 


p.s. You're not the only asshole


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Here's my "ridiculous" looking 200sx. BTW, I have a highly modded sr20de pushing my 18's so it does just fine


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *You're talking out of your ass. Anything over 16"? My big wheels are simply for show. Also I'm on my 10th set of wheels so I guess I won't learn. I've owned every size wheel 14, 15, 16, 17, and 18. I personally think the 18's look the best. As for looking ridiculous, females don't seem to think so.
> 
> 
> p.s. You're not the only asshole *


Well let's not get "defensive" about this ! Chicks dig my
cars too, and they only have 15"'s . Guess it's not the size,
but how you "work it", eh?...


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

200SushiX said:


> *Well let's not get "defensive" about this ! Chicks dig my
> cars too, and they only have 15"'s . Guess it's not the size,
> but how you "work it", eh?... *


Very true. 
Too bad I can't show off my super-cool regular old wheels with silver hubcaps, man they rock. lol.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nissan 0wnz you said:


> *Very true.
> Too bad I can't show off my super-cool regular old wheels with silver hubcaps, man they rock. lol. *


I'm so super cool, I'm still rockin my 13" steels, and not even giving a fuck! It's all about $30 a tire!


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

well i just lost the cool competition..... your wheels rock man!!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

in my quest to find 1 se wheel, i just decided to get some 14"s, cuz i dont have the money to spend on new tires. the ones im looking at are the cheapest alloys i can find: will my tires be ok w/ 14x6? the 6" wide seems kinda wide for 14s, i think stock is 5.5" right? o. theyre the tires that came w/ the car, so i would assume 175/75R14, or whatever... is that ok w/ the 6" wide?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yes. The tires might look a little funny though. The tread will be skinnier than the rim though so it *may* look a little bowed out on either side.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Most girls like anything that rolls on 4 wheels.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

Matt4Nissan, those wheels look bad ass on the car. I love it. But if I can offer my knowledge on this whole ladies vs. wheels debate, when it comes to most girls, they don't give a shit what kind of car you drive. Most girls have no idea, and if they do:

1) They're a car nut like us, and it won't matter.
2) They want you for your car, and thats just not good.

Just thought I'd put in my .02.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

For those of you pimping the Kumho 712s, let me highly recommend to you the Sumitomo HTR Z-II. Only a few bucks more, but they develop better grip wet and dry and better cornering stability, say most folks who've tried both. Unfortunately, they're only available in 16+.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

nissan 0wnz you said:


> *Very true.
> Too bad I can't show off my super-cool regular old wheels with silver hubcaps, man they rock. lol. *


Like these(?):








The "beater" looks MUCH better with the 15" bronze Rotas;
in fact, I got complimented the other day on them, but the
guy obviously didn't "know his shit": he thought they were
Spoons .


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

At least they are not those chrome hubcaps that look like rims from far away, then when you get up close they are polished plastic.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

That's what color my Sentra is.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I like my rims








what do you guys think?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

looks sweet, man.... i wish i had the money for some nice rims. i was looking @ the 15" bronze konig heliums, or divas; i dont have enough for them. so im gonna go down to americas tire co. and get "the cheapest 14" alloys they have." *el presidente * is that a custom grill, or did you buy it? i made one, but it looks like sh*t. i could figure out a way to get the grill to stay in there, and have that "recessed" look. mine is sort of bent in the shape of this bracket | (back) ] (front) | know what i mean? i dunno if thats a good explaination


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Those are 16's right?


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah those are 16's.

The grill I made myself, using a hacksaw and some diamond mesh from home depot. I took my time on it and it turned out fine. I'm not sure exactly what youre talking about by it not fitting flush, but ever since I got my halo projectors, I've had to zip tie my grill in, you cant tell, its just that the little snaps that are supposed to hold it in place dont fit right.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *Yeah those are 16's.
> 
> The grill I made myself, using a hacksaw and some diamond mesh from home depot. I took my time on it and it turned out fine. I'm not sure exactly what youre talking about by it not fitting flush, but ever since I got my halo projectors, I've had to zip tie my grill in, you cant tell, its just that the little snaps that are supposed to hold it in place dont fit right. *


Yeah dogg, the halos aren't made to fit the stock grill all to well, mine barely snaps in on the sides. the main snap holding in on is the middle one, and if I mesh out my grill, I know it's gonna barely stay on and I'll have to Ghetto rig it like he did!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

well, i just got a set of konig divas... 14s tho, i cant afford to plus size, cuz of tires. ill post pics of the car w/ the wheels and the grill... i dont like my grill tho. haha


----------



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

Has anyone run 235/45/17's on a '02 Sentra Spec-V? if so do you have any comments on performance or anything?


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Thats kind of a broad question, the size is a decent size, not too low pro, but still looks good. About the performance, that kinda depends on the brand.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

since you guys are on the topic of rims i was thinking about trading a set of 17"enkie's for a set of the stock 15"ser rims and a little cash if any one is interested


----------

